# to reverse the process of deforestation



## seitt

Greetings,

Please, how can I say ‘to reverse the process of deforestation’?

In full:
Costa Rica is probably the first tropical country to reverse the process of deforestation.

All the best, and many thanks,

Simon


----------



## Eltheza

*Hi seitt!*

This comes to mind, but as usual, I'd like to read the native speakers' views:

... *για να αντιστρέψει τη διαδικασία της αποδάσωσης.*


----------



## seitt

Many thanks, excellent!


----------



## Αλέξανδρος

I will have to disagree with Eltheza based on the context....

The original sentence says that Costa Rica already reversed the process of deforestation, and they were probably the first tropical country to do so.

So you need past tense in the translation, which would be:

*"H Kόστα Ρίκα είναι μάλλον η πρώτη τροπική χώρα που αντέστρεψε τη διαδικασία της αποδάσωσης."*


----------



## seitt

Many thanks, an excellent contribution.


----------



## stardust_2006

Sorry guys, but one correction to make.. deforestation must change as a word "H Kόστα Ρίκα είναι μάλλον η πρώτη τροπική χώρα που αντέστρεψε τη διαδικασία της αποψίλωσης."


----------



## elineo

I think that the word Αποδάσωση may give the meaning but it is not used. I agree with stardust in αποψίλωσης των δασών but i'  would use the most common καταστροφής των δασών


----------



## Αλέξανδρος

Agreed, thanks for the correction


----------

